# Wires



## Renoster (7/11/16)

So again a question on wires... What is the best wire for clouds? Also, what would be the best wire for flavour?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Akash (7/11/16)

For me, nichrome 24ga gives the best flavour. I haven't tried many exotic wires and the most exotic I've tried is a 26ga KA1 claptoned with 32ga. Still prefer nichrome over stainless and kanthal


----------



## DoubleD (7/11/16)

Its all in the coil builds  and not necessarily the wire used.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## KZOR (8/11/16)

*Kanthal - *Great for beginners. Cheap and easy to work with. Very durable as well and can withstand high temperatures.
*Nichrome *– This is a upgrade from Kanthal. Heats up quicker for more clouds and flavour in a shorter period of time. A softer metal which is great for playing around with coil builds. Defo adds to flavour. Obviously less elastic than Kanthal so less forgiving when building coils. 
*Nickel* - Only advantage is that it has an extremely low resistance so more wraps are needed when building.
*Titanium* - A lot of builders like it because it has the best ratio of heating/cooling and flavour. Also enhances flavour significantly.
*Stainless steel* - Enhances flavours similar to Nichrome. Most durable of all.

I personally like using Nichrome in my builds.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Cespian (8/11/16)

*Gold and Platinum* - If you like to wipe your bum with R100 notes, these 2 might be a good option for you. 

NiCr80 has been the best all round wire for me. Although it is not as durable as Kanthal and SS, it gives the best flavour (IMO). Ive never been a fan of Claptons (or any non-standard build for that matter), but recently @BobTheBuilder made some Clapton coils consisting of 24g Kanthal A1 inner, claptoned with 36g NiCr80... Ive not experienced such crisp flavour (and cloud production similtaneously) in a while.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

